# Anadrol vs. Dbol



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

Which do you prefer and why? I've never tried Dbol. I'm on my first cycle of Adrol now @ 50mg day, so far so good. My buddy at the gym said he doesn't like anadrol because it suppresses his appetite and he prefers Dbol for bulking mass + strength. Anyone else?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 5, 2016)

I feel great on Dbol and it doesn't hurt my appetite at all, if anything I'm hungrier when I'm on it.
Drol makes feel lethargic and annihilate my appetite so when it comes to bulking it's hand down Dbol over Drol for me.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> I feel great on Dbol and it doesn't hurt my appetite at all, if anything I'm hungrier when I'm on it.
> Drol makes feel lethargic and annihilate my appetite so when it comes to bulking it's hand down Dbol over Drol for me.



Interesting. Thanks Lei. Same as what my friend said.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 5, 2016)

How old are u?  I hold a great deal of water on A-50's and it increases my blood pressure 2 much so I now avoid it.....Its not an old man compound....


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm 24 years old. My BP is fine so far no problems with the drol. I'm going for a bulk and appetite suppression isn't what I want.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm only asking for people's opinions on Adrol vs dbol on bulk cycle because I didn't know about Adrols appetite suppression. Which I'm honestly not too worried about..I'm just debating on getting more drol or going with dbol instead. My bad I wasn't clear.


----------



## DF (Jan 5, 2016)

Dbol gives me severe heart burn.  It was so bad it was difficult just to get through my workout.  Dbol also kills my nips even on 1mg adex EOD.  Drol treated me much better.  I had no noticeable side with Drol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 5, 2016)

I have no appetite suppression to speak of from drol. Water is mostly in the muscle. Lethargic and bp spike yes. 

We all react differently, give em both a go.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 5, 2016)

DF said:


> Dbol gives me severe heart burn.  It was so bad it was difficult just to get through my workout.  Dbol also kills my nips even on 1mg adex EOD.  Drol treated me much better.  I had no noticeable side with Drol.



I have to take 4-5 prescription heartburn pills a day on dbol. With that being said Adrol is alongside Tren in my book. Both compounds will completely change your entire physique within weeks. You can use Adrol to bulk or a recomp. Honestly both anadrol and dianabol have a different type of estrogen that fukk with our nipples and dbol has the effect of heartburn and anadrol screws with our BP. IMO take some nolvadex, donate blood, and stick with anadrol


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh yeah, I forgot the estro thing. On Drol I really got to take ralox to prevent gyno whatever how crushed my E2 are, but that's a well known side of Drol so I guess it's nothing new to you.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot the estro thing. On Drol I really got to take ralox to prevent gyno whatever how crushed my E2 are, but that's a well known side of Drol so I guess it's nothing new to you.



Actually lei I read anadrol doesn't aromatize itself and if Estrogen us kept under control and dosages are correct Gyno symptoms are easy to maintain..I have aromasin I take daily, letro on hand. Nolva on hand. No issues so far.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 5, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Actually lei I read anadrol doesn't aromatize itself and if Estrogen us kept under control and dosages are correct Gyno symptoms are easy to maintain..I have aromasin I take daily, letro on hand. Nolva on hand. No issues so far.



Anadrol is a different type of estrogen man. Letro and Asin won't do anything for it. Ralox/Nolva etc usually are the only type of inhibitors that work with Adrol.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> I have to take 4-5 prescription heartburn pills a day on dbol. With that being said Adrol is alongside Tren in my book. Both compounds will completely change your entire physique within weeks. You can use Adrol to bulk or a recomp. Honestly both anadrol and dianabol have a different type of estrogen that fukk with our nipples and dbol has the effect of heartburn and anadrol screws with our BP. IMO take some nolvadex, donate blood, and stick with anadrol



Thanks. I'll definitely be donating some blood soon because I'm also on EQ. Have ai & serm on hand.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 5, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Thanks. I'll definitely be donating some blood soon because I'm also on EQ. Have ai & serm on hand.



Yea man you'll be fine donating while on drol and eq. I've never touched eq but if your blood gets too bad just get some BP meds, aspirin and donate as often as you can. Enjoy the run sounds likes it's gonna be a good one


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 5, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Thanks. I'll definitely be donating some blood soon because I'm also on EQ. Have ai & serm on hand.




Do you think you don't have appetite issues because of the eq ?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Do you think you don't have appetite issues because of the eq ?



I've thought about it..I know EQ is said to increase appetite in some people. Today I did notice I had no desire to make my usual eggs for breakfast so I went out to eat idk if this is pure laziness or appetite just yet. If the appetite does get bad I'm going to switch to my tbol or SD on hand.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 6, 2016)

I want to get on anadrol seeing as it's an amazingly powerful anabolic but I'm worried about appetite suppression, I have some bold cyp coming so I'll see how that does with my appetite in about two weeks and go from there


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 6, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> I want to get on anadrol seeing as it's an amazingly powerful anabolic but I'm worried about appetite suppression, I have some bold cyp coming so I'll see how that does with my appetite in about two weeks and go from there



So you're halfway through in your first cycle and you're already adding an injectable? How many weeks are you in, 8? And adding an compound that should be ran around 12 weeks?
Test + Eq 20 weekers as a first cycle, am I reading this right? Didn't you take an oral as well?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 6, 2016)

Fsup just use the Adrol next cycle. I believe the injectable anadrol is still liver toxic. I'm not sure if it's any less toxic because it's an injectable (it might be) but I could be wrong, anyone else on this? 

Also Fsup I have to admit now that I'm 10 days in I have noticed appetite suppression while on the EQ but the EQ may not have kicked in and I believe the appetite increase from EQ is subjective to the user...u can fight Adrol appetite suppression of you remind yourself and force yourself to eat, I've done it on adderal so this will be easy compared to that.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 6, 2016)

The results from anadrol are far better and fills you out more I think, but like you, anadrol kills my appetite and rest of sides can be to much for me after two weeks. So I go with dbol instead. I get a better overall filling through out the day on dbol. For heartburn/indigestion take two omeprazole in the a.m. and carry some 1000 strength tums. I prefer the assorted fruit flavors. Also google "olympus labs tudca" and get yourself a bottle of that (best price on tudca around) and some nac.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 6, 2016)

goodfella said:


> The results from anadrol are far better and fills you out more I think, but like you, anadrol kills my appetite and rest of sides can be to much for me after two weeks. So I go with dbol instead. I get a better overall filling through out the day on dbol. For heartburn/indigestion take two omeprazole in the a.m. and carry some 1000 strength tums. I prefer the assorted fruit flavors. Also google "olympus labs tudca" and get yourself a bottle of that (best price on tudca around) and some nac.




Thanks man. Now that I started the Adrol I may stick with it and try dbol another time. So far im really liking the DRol...and yeah I agree on the TUDCA I've been using it since day 1, great stuff. I use powder city TUDCA powder.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 6, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> So you're halfway through in your first cycle and you're already adding an injectable? How many weeks are you in, 8? And adding an compound that should be ran around 12 weeks?
> Test + Eq 20 weekers as a first cycle, am I reading this right? Didn't you take an oral as well?




Yes you did, I tried dbol but dropped it after a week because it messed with my appetite so
I'm give drol a go, I'm "cruising" on 400mg test now
And I'll prob up the test and add in bold cyp to
Help finish off my bulk before I cruise for a month or two try to
Hold my gains and then do a pre contest cycle, I'm excited
For the new classic physique division


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 6, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Yes you did, I tried dbol but dropped it after a week because it messed with my appetite so
> I'm give drol a go, I'm "cruising" on 400mg test now
> And I'll prob up the test and add in bold cyp to
> Help finish off my bulk before I cruise for a month or two try to
> ...



Oh OK, so you went straight from first cycle to B&C.
You're an adult so I assume you've weighted thoroughly the pros and cons of your choice.
Best of luck for the incoming shows, keep educating yourself and be safe.


----------



## penche (Jan 7, 2016)

Speaking of heartburn and hiccups this dbol had me going. Had to hit some nexium and zantac. Whoo


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2016)

Never had heartburn with Dbol. That's weird. What do y'all think nets the biggest strength gains between the two?


----------



## goodfella (Jan 7, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Thanks man. Now that I started the Adrol I may stick with it and try dbol another time. So far im really liking the DRol...and yeah I agree on the TUDCA I've been using it since day 1, great stuff. I use powder city TUDCA powder.



Nice man! IM interested in how it treats you with the tudca with it. I've never used Tudca with it before, so could end up helping with the decrease in appetite from the Adrol. Give a update to us on how it ends up treating you in a few weeks/throughout the cycle if you could.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 7, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Fsup just use the Adrol next cycle. I believe the injectable anadrol is still liver toxic. I'm not sure if it's any less toxic because it's an injectable (it might be) but I could be wrong, anyone else on this?
> 
> Also Fsup I have to admit now that I'm 10 days in I have noticed appetite suppression while on the EQ but the EQ may not have kicked in and I believe the appetite increase from EQ is subjective to the user...u can fight Adrol appetite suppression of you remind yourself and force yourself to eat, I've done it on adderal so this will be easy compared to that.


Injecting it makes it skip the 'first pass' through the liver, so yeah it's a bit less toxic.  

Also, if you have reduced appetite, ghrp 6 is way better than eq.  It increases your ghrelin levels which will make you feel like you haven't eaten in a day or two lol


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2016)

Bust My Ass said:


> Injecting it makes it skip the 'first pass' through the liver, so yeah it's a bit less toxic.
> 
> Also, if you have reduced appetite, ghrp 6 is way better than eq.  It increases your ghrelin levels which will make you feel like you haven't eaten in a day or two lol



I did a stint of ghrp 6 a few years ago and didn't feel shit. Am I the only one that it doesn't work for?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

Milo said:


> I did a stint of ghrp 6 a few years ago and didn't feel shit. Am I the only one that it doesn't work for?


Sometimes the peptide companies are more hit and miss than gear.


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Sometimes the peptide companies are more hit and miss than gear.



Hmm might have to try it again then. Especially if I go with drol next cycle.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 7, 2016)

Ghrp 6 and 2 worked for me, but I think I got tired of the pinning and I don't trust those companies, my lower abs have never been as tight since I used that stuff and I swear it's because of the impurities..... But it worked.


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2016)

Interesting. What companies have y'all had success with in regards to ghrp 6? I've tried two and nothing good.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 8, 2016)

Great white but they're gone, I think purchase peptides was good too, it usually didn't matter, I also felt as if ghrp2 was stronger. But yeah it helps when you got an empty stomach but when your full and you gotta eat more it didn't have that same ghrelin release , food stunts it. My problem is eating 3500-4000 clean calories a day


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 8, 2016)

A-bombs all the way.

Unless you had the EXACT replica of Ciba's D-bol from the 60s (non-existent).


----------



## goodfella (Jan 8, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> A-bombs all the way.
> 
> Unless you had the EXACT replica of Ciba's D-bol from the 60s (non-existent).



Oh your back and your still a fcking idiott who wants to add his 2cents of b.s just to be heard! Honestly why the fck would you even post that like you've had experience with them??? By the way, the pix in your avatar proves how fcking stupid of a fck you are to be one of those dipsht's that wears his sandals to the gym. People like you have no business in a gym let alone a forum...


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 8, 2016)

goodfella said:


> Oh your back and your still a fcking idiott who wants to add his 2cents of b.s just to be heard! Honestly why the fck would you even post that like you've had experience with them??? By the way, the pix in your avatar proves how fcking stupid of a fck you are to be one of those dipsht's that wears his sandals to the gym. People like you have no business in a gym let alone a forum...



All I said was what I preferred??

Also, the addendum with Ciba was a playful nod toward all the older guys saying dbol was much stronger then..

Sorry I wore sandals? I prefer to lift barefoot when I can honestly..

I hope your day gets better bud


----------



## WorldWideFlex (Feb 16, 2016)

Dbol is great for strenth and size I have found. Makes me feel on top of the world personally. Sides have always been average (hungry all day, sore but not puffy nipples, holding water, etc). One thing I would say is good luck doing cardio. Calf pumps kill you and shin splints are uncontrollable.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 17, 2016)

Drol + ralox here.  

Dbol makes me hold water unless I eat very well.  I don't get nuts with drol tho. 50


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2016)

Any update on how the drol was treating you bio? I did 3 weeks of 50 mg ed. I retained water like a mofo, bp seemed to be up as I felt some pressure in my head pretty much every day I took it.  Appetite was a little down. Strength felt like it surged. When I got my BP checked at dr office it was 120/70 though so not too bad.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 17, 2016)

I took anadrol for 2 weeks and had to stop, felt like I was dying I was falling asleep during the day and my head hurt. Just felt all around shitty, strength was going up like crazy, but it totally killed my appetite so I couldn't put the pounds on so to me it was worthless as I'm trying to bulk. Next time I think I'll use anadrol during a cut cuz fck I didn't want to eat anything.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

Everyone always talks about the appetite suppression but I can't say I noticed it whatsoever. And I was on 100/day minimum. Water didn't seem too bad either.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Everyone always talks about the appetite suppression but I can't say I noticed it whatsoever. And I was on 100/day minimum. Water didn't seem too bad either.



Wow were your results? Weight gain and strength wise?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Wow were your results? Weight gain and strength wise?


+12 lbs in a week and held there. Strength just kept climbing. Throughout the meet peak my squat went from high 400's to 640 on meet day.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> +12 lbs in a week and held there. Strength just kept climbing. Throughout the meet peak my squat went from high 400's to 640 on meet day.



Wow, those are big numbers. Thanks


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 17, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Any update on how the drol was treating you bio? I did 3 weeks of 50 mg ed. I retained water like a mofo, bp seemed to be up as I felt some pressure in my head pretty much every day I took it.  Appetite was a little down. Strength felt like it surged. When I got my BP checked at dr office it was 120/70 though so not too bad.


Great results TS. But yeah the appetite hit me hard around 2-3weeks in at 50mg ed. I just had no desire to eat..it was even different from adderall which i'm used to. 

Strength went up but nothing crazy, Didn't notice too much water bloat, I did feel my BP spike on it, I had the same head pressure you described FSup...thankfully no estro sides, I didn't realize it would be un-responsive to an ai. It was a low dose, I'd rather save this for a tren cut in the summer when I'm trying not to eat so much.

My BP on drol, EQ, TEst, DEca was 130/80..surprisingly good in my opinion but still high.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 17, 2016)

You know maybe since I'm very novice at aas. But sd and drol feel pretty similar  to me. I get a little of the head pressure on sd, the appetite doesn't go down on sd tho.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 17, 2016)

L-O -L at you guys talking about 130/80 and 120/70 being high BP.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 17, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> L-O -L at you guys talking about 130/80 and 120/70 being high BP.



That's what I was thinking... I would've been overjoyed with 130/80.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 17, 2016)

High Blood pressure is just weakness leaving the body...


----------



## DF (Feb 17, 2016)

I rather enjoy my time with Drol.  Dbol that bitch hates me!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 17, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> That's what I was thinking... I would've been overjoyed with 130/80.



Being on Drol50 EQ DECA TEST i was happy. highest mine has been (that I know) is 160/ 80ish..how high was yours on 100mg of drol?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Being on Drol50 EQ DECA TEST i was happy. highest mine has been (that I know) is 160/ 80ish..how high was yours on 100mg of drol?


~145/95 iirc. Early in the morning.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 18, 2016)

Never did drol but I know all my buddies who used to use it got insane results with 50mg/day

Dbol for me was always good so I never made the switch


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

dboll all the way


----------



## whyt.dread (Mar 4, 2016)

I only had half cycle of the drol (source evaporated), but in that short time I loved it, no sides for me except strength jumped up 60 lbs and saw a good difference in size, haven't had the db so I can't say bout that


----------



## Maijah (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey biochemist, you said you were running injectable anadrol. How is it working? Weight gain? Strength gains?


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 5, 2016)

Dbol keeps water in the body, i look fat and fluffy. Or may be i am fat really ....


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 6, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Hey biochemist, you said you were running injectable anadrol. How is it working? Weight gain? Strength gains?



Whats up Maijah..I ran that injectable drol for about 3 weeks at 50mg a day then switched to Turinabol. Adrol kicked in quick but strength gains weren't that crazy..killed my appetite so i dropped it for my bulk. Still have 2-3 vials saving for my summer cut...My weight is sitting around 215-217lbs right now. I think the injectable drol might need to be ran higher at least 75mgs ed for better results...but that shit gets expensive. You may be better off just going with the orals.


----------

